# Robodrill T10A HELP



## mirage100 (Jan 24, 2015)

Does anyone here know how to reload the software back on this unit.  HELP .It has a Fanuc 16m controller. The back up batteries have been checked with no power to the machine


----------



## mirage100 (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is what the screen looks like


----------

